# Grand Finally Must See



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

This was the last of a long series of videos I did for the " Firework Challenge ". The contest brought me to a new level . The key was having a highly motivating and satisfying response to a perfect shot . The match light provides that but the addition of the fireworks makes it so exciting that my shooting improved .

Check this one out . A bigger better fire work was employed .


----------



## spacepilot (Jul 13, 2016)

Good shot!

Maybe rig some Rube Goldberg machine that's started by lighting a match or hitting a point target with a slingshot?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

It was delightful to see your delight!!! Great shooting as always,

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## RyanL (May 22, 2014)

That was awesome. I love the smile on your face as you walk back to the camera.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Cool fun, right up there with CO puncturing a can of shaving cream or Bill Hays nailing grass hoppers.*


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Wow! That one really put a smile on your face!!!!!! Mine too! Thank you


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

I think we're all kids again after watching that! Good one!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Welcome back TreeFork!!!!!!!!


----------



## grappo73 (Dec 15, 2015)

As usual.......GREAT!!!!!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA....it sure WAS a blast, man! Nice shot...


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks all for viewing and the nice comments . This one did bring a smile seeing the big bang report .


----------

